# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Анимированная png перезагружает страницу

## brizing

В ВК наткнулся на комментарий с анимированной картинкой. 
На одном устройстве страница перезагружается просто при появлении картинки.
У меня перезагружается, если уменьшить масштаб до 90%.

В обоих случаях Яндекс.Браузер (в т.ч. если открыть скачанную картинку через Я.Браузер).


Есть ли в картинке угроза?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

